# Filling online EOI



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

After registering myself for online EOI, i am getting error as follow while filling EOI.

Access denied
Sorry, but you've been denied access to this page. Possible reasons include:
your session has timed-out
you've tried to access a page that you don't have permission to access
you don't have 'cookies' enabled on your browser.
We suggest you close all browser windows, log in once more to Immigration New Zealand website, and try again.

Did anyone face the same situation?

Also while filling EOI online, do i need to provide the details of my all previous degree certification, even i want to claim for all of them?

I have Bachelor, PG and Master degree, but i dont want to claim for Master.


----------

